# Halflink Ketten



## LBC (13. März 2010)

Da bei uns im training immer wieder Halflink ketten gerissen sind, wollt ich mal fragen was ihr für erfahrungen mit Halflink ketten gemacht habt.

Ich selber muss grad eine Halflink kette fahren, weils mit der Übersetzung / Kettenstrebenlänge nicht anders geht. Würde aber lieber eine normale kette fahren.
Da es kein dauerzustand ist, werde ich bald mit der übersetzung etwas ändern müssen. Hoffe das die solange hält. 
Ich sehe grad das Tartybikes nicht mal mehr Halflink ketten verkauft. 

Die dinger haben sich wohl eindeutig nicht bewährt im trial. Oder???????????


----------



## jan_hl (13. März 2010)

Von Halflinkketten wird hier im Forum schon seit längerem (immer?) abgeraten! Ich kann mich an niemanden erinnern der mit den Dinger wirklich zufrieden war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (13. März 2010)

halflink = nogood

hatte auch mal eine, das problem ist, dass sich die kettenglieder aufbiegen und dann aufgehen.


----------



## tha_joe (13. März 2010)

Halflink sind einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion für harte Antritte, sie brechen immer an der gleichen Stelle, da wo das Kettenglied sich verbreitert, also wo die Biegung von schmal auf breit ist. 
Ich selber habe 3 Stück innerhalb kürzester Zeit zertreten...
Finger davon lassen!


----------



## vollidiot (13. März 2010)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Halflink sind einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion für harte Antritte, sie brechen immer an der gleichen Stelle, da wo das Kettenglied sich verbreitert, also wo die Biegung von schmal auf breit ist.



Wenn man eine Koolchain mit einem Halflink fährt, kann es passieren, dass das neben dem Halflink liegende Kettenglied am Halflink scheuert (da die Koolchain Kettenglieder nicht richtig abgerundet sind). Dadurch kommt eine Kerbe in die Biegung und dann reißt es irgendwann.
Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich auch nicht viel von den Dingern, da sie auch auseinander gehen können etc.


----------



## duro e (14. März 2010)

habe auch nie gutes von halfniks gehört , einigen freunden sind sehr oft welche gerissen.
mir selber ist eine gerissen , was nicht wirklich angenehm war . aber gottseidank ohne folgen. 
aber wie gesagt , halfniks sind tickende zeitbomben.


----------



## siede. (14. März 2010)

Keine Biegung = keine Sollbruchstelle? 

Was meint ihr?






^neue kette bei Trialmarkt


----------



## htro (14. März 2010)

....tja, habe leider das Problem eine Halflink Kette fahren zu müssen. Bedingt durch Radstand, Übersetzung (18:15) und Bremsaufnahme habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit eine andere Kette zu fahren. (Rahmen: Echo Control 09).
Die letzte ist mir nach drei Monaten gerissen, bei zwei mal fahren die Woche.

Prinzipiell hat man ja zwei Möglichkeiten eine Halflink zu montieren. Entweder mit der von oben gesehen breiten Seite in Fahrtrichtung oder eben umgekehrt. Durch die beim Treten auftretende Zugbeanspruchung biegen sich jedoch die Kettenglieder prizipiell, je nach Montageart, in unterschiedliche Richtungen. Also entweder nach außen, was bedeuten würde die Glieder würden gegen die Vernietung drücken oder nach innen, was meiner Ansicht nach der bedeutend bessere Fall wäre. Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine. Demnach wäre also die Montagerichtung ausschlagagebend für die Lebensdauer...

Was meint ihr?

htro


----------



## LBC (14. März 2010)

mhh, den gedanken hatte ich auch schon durchgespielt
bin aber zu der ansicht gekommen das es völlig gleich ist welche richtung man die kette montiert, die kräfte wirken indentisch............


----------



## LBC (14. März 2010)

@Siede, die biegung verursacht einen schwachpunkt = Sollbruchstelle


----------



## hst_trialer (14. März 2010)

LBC hat recht. die technische mechanik beschreibt sowas ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (14. März 2010)

Fahre schon länger ne Shadow Halflink, Bikefuhrpark ebenfalls. Nie Probleme gehabt damit. Auch bin ich ne zeitlang ne Eastern Halflink gefahren, da hatte ich auch keine Probleme.

Da sind wir wohl Einzelfälle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. März 2010)

Ich erinner mich an den Tag, als Domme aka Bikefuhrpark in KÃ¶ln angab, wie alt seine Halflink war-und sie ein paar Minuten spÃ¤ter riss


----------



## CityTrial (14. März 2010)

Na gut, sie war, wie du sagtest, "alt". Alle alten Ketten geben i.wann mal auf


----------



## 221pr`v (15. März 2010)

Also ich hatte mal die KHE Halflink Kette bei der mir erst das genietete Glied immer wieder aufging ( und ich habe zum vernieten schon den Rohloff Revolver genommen) und als das besagte Glied dann mal gehalten hat weil ich es ausgetauscht habe ist sie gerissen.

also meine Erfahrung ist leider auch nicht sehr positive.

Was ich mich jedoch frage, wieso die Ketten bei den BMX'ern halten? Hat dafür jemand eine Erklärung?


----------



## jan_hl (15. März 2010)

Vermutlich treten die nicht dauernd so feste in die Kette?


----------



## locdog (15. März 2010)

die haben komplet andere ubersetzungen. Das Drehmoment ist kaum zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. März 2010)

aus aktuellem anlass: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/596727

wurde gestern ins fotoalbum eingestellt...


----------



## LBC (18. März 2010)

super


----------



## Sasha (22. März 2010)

Also ich mag die halflink ketten gern,aber die halten nicht lange und reissen manchmal gerade dann,wenn man es am wenigsten braucht!
Von daher,hab ich mittlerweile auch die finger davon gelassen,da ist mir die zuverlässligkeit doch wichtiger als die optik!


----------



## hst_trialer (22. März 2010)

Sasha schrieb:


> ...reissen manchmal gerade dann,wenn man es am wenigsten braucht!



soll das jetzt heissen, dass du manchmal einen kettenriss brauchst???


----------



## Oregonian (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,
hat zufällig jemand noch Reste einer KMC-PT710-Halflink-Kette? Meine neue Kette ist leider 3-4 Glieder zu kurz :-S


----------

